# Eden pet food UK



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

After not much success on ZP I have sent for a sample of Eden pet food, Bella really seems to like it. Eden contains glucosamine & chondroitin which Bella is already on daily for her knee and I'm bit worried about overdosing her, is too much G&C harmful ?


----------

